# Quick Sodastream Question



## milob40 (14/11/10)

anyone know what pressure a sodastream bottle should sit at when full?
have bastardised the kids sodastream cos they don't use it but pressure is sittin around 700 psi.


----------



## zabond (15/11/10)

think my partykeg one is bout 1000psi [dep on temp] when full,better off weiging it to work out how much co2 is left or just pay $11 and get a full one


----------



## The_Duck (15/11/10)

I have a few of these and the full ones usually sit at about 1000 PSI as Zabond says.

I've never weighed the bottle tho....

Duck


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (15/11/10)

They are filled by weight and should be measured as such.

I weighed my last empty one before swapping it: around 525g. Its replacement has a stamp claiming it to be 530g TARE. I just weighed it and it seems to be 857g unopened.


----------



## Jeff Margrie (15/11/10)

milob40 said:


> anyone know what pressure a sodastream bottle should sit at when full?
> have bastardised the kids sodastream cos they don't use it but pressure is sittin around 700 psi.



From memory my gauge sits around 6800 to 7000 kpa when I fit a new full sodastream bottle the 330g one's.

6800 kpa = 986 PSI
7000 kpa = 1015 PSI

But as others have mentioned it depends on temp & they are filled by weight, so don't rely on the pressure shown on your gauge.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## jrsy85 (15/11/10)

Hmm, I just checked my bottles.

Both my sodastream and BOC 1kg bottles were ~850psi. Might have to check the gauge <_< 

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (15/11/10)

The pressure will be roughly the same between any CO2 cylinder regardless of the size as the gas is in liquid form. The pressure will start to drop when all the liquid has turned into vapour the the high pressure gauge wil start to drop. The only other time the gauge will move is when the temperature of the cylinder changes, the hotter is it the higher the pressure will be, which is why it has a safety valve called a burst disc.

Farside


----------



## hoohaaman (15/11/10)

milob40 said:


> anyone know what pressure a sodastream bottle should sit at when full?
> have bastardised the kids sodastream cos they don't use it but pressure is sittin around 700 psi.




As *SpillsMostOfIt said measure of contents is via weight not pressure.

Nearly all my empty bottles weigh 530-550g

All full bottles over 800g,the only difference will be bottle size.Soda stream like mucking around with bottle size and how their fittings are attached.
*


----------



## milob40 (15/11/10)

awwwwwww crap, never mind, it appears i have a leak (0 psi!!!) between adaptor and bottle, ( how the hell do you get bottle tight enough in the adaptor, i tightened it as hard as i could but obviously need a strap wrench to seal the *&#@% thing :angry: 
obviously the soda stream must have a more positive sealing mech.
i shall weigh it in the morning before the minister for finance and recreation swaps it.
are the older bottles different weight? my soda stream is about 2 years old and says its 330 gram on the side. 
no wonder i drink.


----------



## hoohaaman (15/11/10)

330g is the weight added to the tare bottle weight.530g bottle weight plus 330g co2 =860g full bottle.

These weights will vary with different bottles or even the same bottle.Above is just a rough example.

My old (330g) bottle were around 526g empty and around 856g full.I haven't had a swap for the old style for a while,the last few times swapping have been all different sizes and stupid add on adaptors.


----------



## koongara (15/11/10)

milob40 said:


> awwwwwww crap, never mind, it appears i have a leak (0 psi!!!) between adaptor and bottle, ( how the hell do you get bottle tight enough in the adaptor, i tightened it as hard as i could but obviously need a strap wrench to seal the *&#@% thing :angry:
> obviously the soda stream must have a more positive sealing mech.
> i shall weigh it in the morning before the minister for finance and recreation swaps it.
> are the older bottles different weight? my soda stream is about 2 years old and says its 330 gram on the side.
> no wonder i drink.



I had the same sealing problem with a soda stream bottle adaptor a few years ago. Turned out the nameless home brew shop forgot to send me the seal (little white washer) that I needed to seal the thing off. Check you have the seal, otherwise you'll just empty bottles and piss yourself off


----------



## Spoonta (15/11/10)

mine sits at about 1000 psi


----------



## hoohaaman (15/11/10)

Spoonta said:


> mine sits at about 1000 psi



so does my 9kg bottle :blink:


----------



## milob40 (16/11/10)

Dazzla said:


> I had the same sealing problem with a soda stream bottle adaptor a few years ago. Turned out the nameless home brew shop forgot to send me the seal (little white washer) that I needed to seal the thing off. Check you have the seal, otherwise you'll just empty bottles and piss yourself off


my adaptor came with 2 black flat washers. one must be a spare, i just tried it on a new cylinder and had to crank the s%^$#t out of it but looks like i may have had a win.
what is weird is the pressure does increase significantly when holdin the cylinder in the palm of your hand.
cheers and thanks everyone for the feedback


----------

